# Geklaut: Hot Chili Zymotic



## burn (18. Mai 2005)

Moin, 

mir wurde gestern in Luebeck mein geliebtes Zymotic geklaut. falls jemand von euch das komplette Bike bzw Teile davon sieht bzw. angeboten bekommt waere es sehr nett wenn ihr mich oder direkt die Polizei informieren koenntet... Wuerde sich auf jedenfall dann auch fuer euch lohnen 

Das Rad war mit folgenden Teilen ausgestattet

Rahmen: Hot Chili Zymotic (18,5" 7020 Alu) in blau
Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon S in weiss
Laufräder: Spinergy Spoke
Bereifung: Schwalbe Fast Fred/ Skinny Jimmy 
Schläuche: Latex Continental 
Bremsen: Magura HS 33 rot (9 Monate alt) 
Schaltung: Shimano XT 8-fach Rapid Fire 
Pedal: Ritchey 
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR 135 gramm
Sattelstütze: Graphite Series
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Kasette: Shimano XT
Kette: Shimano HG90 
Kurbel: Shimano XT 
Vorbau: Ritchey Pro
Lenker: Ritchey RizerPro
Bar Ends: Ritchey WCS
Steuersatz: Ritchey Pro

Und so sah es aus:


----------



## burn (21. Mai 2005)

push it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (21. Mai 2005)

Rahmennummer net vergessen 

Viel erfolg beim finden


----------



## burn (22. Mai 2005)

ohh danke die hatte ich wirklich vergessen... ohne macht das ganze wohl auch keinen sinn 


Die Rahmennummer lautet: *0A085*


----------



## BiermannFreund (22. Mai 2005)

http://www.hot-chili.biz/Deutsch/Community/Gestohlen/

da würd ichs auch nomma reintun


----------



## burn (24. Mai 2005)

ist direkt am tag des ungluecks geschehen.... hat halt ein bisschen gedauert die haben ja auch noch was anderes zu tun da


----------



## brmpfl (24. Mai 2005)

und vielleicht nochmal da >>KLICK<< eintragen... 
Der Eintrag ist dann schon nach kurzer Zeit über diverse Suchmaschinen zu finden.


Hajo


----------



## Stolem (21. Juni 2005)

haben dein bike!  steht atm in der pfaffenstr. der lack is teileweise ab (also die decals) wir sichern es mit 2 schlössern... wissen nicht genau ob es das is  wir gucken nach der nr ...


----------



## Stolem (21. Juni 2005)

achja bitte bei mir melden  nr. 01782799416 

mfg Paul


----------



## BiermannFreund (21. Juni 2005)

burn schrieb:
			
		

> ohh danke die hatte ich wirklich vergessen... ohne macht das ganze wohl auch keinen sinn
> 
> 
> Die Rahmennummer lautet: 0A085




Hoffentlich ists das, wär ja geil!


----------



## Stolem (21. Juni 2005)

und es ist!... das bike ist wieder am start... war ne lustige aktion die aber auch voll anstrengend war... bericht folgt die tage...

mfg Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (22. Juni 2005)

joa die suche is dann damit wohl beendet... bike mitsamt neubesitzer is gefunden.

ich haette nicht damit gerechnet es nochmal wieder zu sehen aber der depp musste ja mit dem bike zwei strassen von meiner wohnung entfernt inner bar sitzen und fussball gucken...


dimmu_borgir und seine jungs sind ab sofort die geilsten typen aus luebeck  


und der kleine tuerke der es hatte der duemmste den ich je gesehen habe 


edit: walli muss wirklich bleiben!!! www.walli-bleibt.de


----------



## Schrommski (22. Juni 2005)

burn schrieb:
			
		

> joa die suche is dann damit wohl beendet... bike mitsamt neubesitzer is gefunden.
> 
> ich haette nicht damit gerechnet es nochmal wieder zu sehen aber der depp musste ja mit dem bike zwei strassen von meiner wohnung entfernt inner bar sitzen und fussball gucken...
> 
> ...



Isses noch fit? Oder darf der liebe kleine Ausländer noch für Reparatur blechen?


----------



## burn (22. Juni 2005)

was ich so von aussen gesehen habe sah noch recht gut aus, die haben halt saemtliche decals abgerissen, aber ich werde mir natuerlich alles sehr genau ansehen und es wird auch ein bisschen was kaputt gegangen sein denke ich...

die versicherung wuerde den schaden wohl uebernehmen aber ich habe keine ahnung wie das ist wenn ein taeter vorhanden ist.
ich denke mal das er dann dafuer aufkommen muss, oder halt seine versicherung regelt das.
auf jedenfall laeuft die anzeige gegen ihn jetzt erstmal weiter, auch wenn er ausgesagt hat das er es gekauft hat. fuer schlappe 60 uebrigens... da haette ich das allerdings auch genommen muss ich sagen 


schoen das einige leute ueberhaupt keine ahnung haben und andere dafuer ein bisschen mehr...


----------



## Schrommski (22. Juni 2005)

Ist ja interessant. Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden . Kommt ja nicht oft vor, dass man sein Rad wiederfindet und dazu noch den Täter. Ich denke mal, der muss für evtl entstandenen Schaden selbst aufkommen. Immerhin handelt es sich hierbei ja um eine Straftat. Da wird keine Vers. zahlen.

Ansonsten natürlich herzlichen Glückwunsch, dass du dein Radl wiederhast. 

P.S. Interessant wäre sicherlich auch die Story wie das mit den zwei Schlössern war. Aber die kommt ja....


----------



## Bsepic (22. Juni 2005)

Ist wirklich ein glücklicher Zufall ds das Rad wieder aufgetaucht ist   
Freue mich schon auf den Bericht.


----------



## Metalbeast (22. Juni 2005)

Hi,
Glückwunsch dass es wieder da ist.
Werde auch gespannt auf den Bericht warten.
Gruß
thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (22. Juni 2005)

naja meine freude haelt sich noch in grenzen da ich mir schon ein neues bike gekauft habe, was ich mit dem geld finanziert habe was ich mir von der versicherung erhofft habe... was denn ja aber jetzt nicht mehr kommen wird weil das bike ja wieder da ist.
die haetten mir das ueberwiesen sobald der einstellungsbescheid dagewesen waere... aber im grossen und ganzen freue ich mich natuerlich...
hab nur halt jetzt ein etwas groesseres loch in der portokasse 

und verkaufen moechte ich eigentlich keines meiner neuen bikes... das neue is mir dann auch schon in den 3 wochen ein wenig ans herz gewachsen und meine beiden alte sowieso...

in den news war doch letztens mal ein artikel ueber fahrraddiebstahl, muesste ich glatt mal nachschauen wie hoch die aufklaerungsrate vor allem bei hochwertigen bikes ist... ich schaetze mal der sollte im promillebereich liegen 


edit: 



> pd-f: Wie viele Räder tauchen wieder auf?
> G. Düsener: "Nur etwa 9 % der Diebstähle können aufgeklärt werden, oder besser gesagt ca. 91 % der Fahrräder bleiben für immer verschwunden. Praktisch gesprochen: nur jeder zehnte beklaute Radfahrer bekommt seinen geliebten Drahtesel zurück."


----------



## Stolem (22. Juni 2005)

also die schlösser haben wir nicht gebraucht da die polizei schnell genug war... naja hier mal der bericht (ist schnell geschrieben weil hunger und keine zeit) 

hier mal die geschichte: kumpel  und ich warn grad vorm rathaus(wegen einer protestaktion)  aufm rad und standen rum ohne wirkliche ziele... als plötzlich ein blaues rad mit weißer gabel an uns vorbei fuhr kamen mir wieder bilder und texte in den kopf ... ja es war das bike... naja wir sind dann wie die bekloppten hinter ihm her und wollten ihn zuerst zur rede stellen aber haben uns dann entschieden ihn zu verfolgen ... naja er hielt dann vor ner eisdiele und hat sein rad da angekettet. ich bin dann nachhause gefahren und habe ein paar leute dort zur beobachtung gelassen.. naja hab dann leider nicht burns nummer gefunden und wie bekloppt einträge usw. geschrieben..  dann bin ich wieder zurück zum bike und hab dann gesagt das ich zu der polizei fahr... dort wussten sie nicht recht was  zu machen ist weil es nicht klar war das das rad wirklich burns ist. wir haben die rahmennr. leider nicht gefunden da sie am steuerrohr war und nicht unterm trettlager. die polizei hat erstmal gesagt das ich ne genauere beschreibung hollen soll. hab ich dann auch und wir sind wieder zum bike... (mit polizei im schlepptau...) dann wurd das rad da losgekettet und der typ is ohne reaktion im eisladen sitzen geblieben ... die polizisten haben ihn dann noch daraus gehollt und burn wurde zwischendurch von der mengwache angerufen.  als wir wieder da warn stand er dort und das bike war wieder da... nu is alles super.. naja war ne sehr lange rumbolzerei (meinerseits) aber ansonsten...

während ich bei der polizei war haben die anderen nach der rahmennr. geguckt die ich ihnen per handy durchgegeben habe. ham halt nichts gefunden und die typen kamen raus. die fragten dann halt was meine kumpels an dem bike machen  und die haben sie dann aufgeklärt das einem bekannten ein ähnliches bike geklaut wurde... naja meine kumpels sind dann an die nächste straßen ecke zur beobachtung... und dann simma ja auch schon mit der polizei gekommen...

"Dummheit kann man nicht verbieten und doch kann man etwas dagegen tun. Was gegen Dummheit hilft ist Bildung. Gegen Verbote sind die Dummen auf der Hut"  Dritte Wahl - Dummheit.

mfg Paul


----------

